# Fancy a Cardiff Meet up?



## wiskey (Aug 2, 2007)

my, derv, jtg and the top quality chazegee (who agreed in a moment of weakness) thought we'd venture across the water to come and see the cardiff lot for a bit of fun and games. 

i'm thinking about 9th september 

what do the cardiff lot think?


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2007)

How about 17th/18th Aug?


----------



## JTG (Aug 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> How about 17th/18th Aug?



Can't do that Saturday, no way sir.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 2, 2007)

Can't y'all wait until October?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2007)

i'll meet you lot any time you come over 

wouldn't count on too many slackererers from ere sorting it out tho


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2007)

this is in the brizzle forum  
<tiptoes back out>


----------



## fatnek (Aug 4, 2007)

why not sept 7th, i believe dreadzone might be in town.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 4, 2007)

Cannot do September, so I'll let wiskles and the gang do a 'pre fizzer' rekky when they come over and let me know if it's worthy of my presence, then mebbe venture over if they decide to go again later in the year  

xXx


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 4, 2007)

I might be around C-diff that weekend (around the 7th).


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2007)

fatnek said:
			
		

> why not sept 7th, i believe dreadzone might be in town.



i dunno if i'm stalking them or if they're stalking me or if we both just have good taste - but dreadzone have been everywhere i have this summer. 

('cept womad actually)


----------



## Callie (Aug 4, 2007)

might be interessant

i might be busy some weeks in sept so will watch this thread and see what happens


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 4, 2007)

I will come if Strumpet and Haylz and LMHF come along


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 5, 2007)

Im in , just say the day/,,.....


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 6, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I will come if Strumpet and Haylz and LMHF come along



I will only come if they come along lol!

OMG, I'll get to meet the strumpy one at last!!!

But not in Sept, I canni do September captain...

Yawl have fun anyhoooooos


----------



## Gromit (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm in... football fixtures permitting.


----------



## zog (Aug 7, 2007)

Fuck me. they say they're thick over in wurzel land.  

Hint - If you want to sort out a Welsh meet up you're best off advertising it in the Welsh forum.

You'll be more than welcome though.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 7, 2007)

i'm up for a welsh meet, just say the day if im in town ill be there


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 7, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## madzone (Aug 7, 2007)

This thread is


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2007)

Whats confusing?

Aside from the fact its in the wrong forum, has no agreed date and that bit about the squirrel.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 7, 2007)

It seems like a pretty normal attempt at a welsh meet up............


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 7, 2007)

i wont bore with you the history, but it normally takes on a certain pattern


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 7, 2007)

basically most people are coming, but not on the same day and no clue as to meet up point.........pretty normal


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2007)

I suggest Cardiff as the meet up point.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 7, 2007)

As I will be working t'other side of the bridge from next monday for gawd knows how long i'll be up for this. This time I'll be on my best behaviour. 

(This is as well as our rendezvous, haylz )


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not from either cardiff or bristol, but would have loved to come along to meet you lot   can't do september 9th though


----------



## madzone (Aug 7, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> This time I'll be on my best behaviour.



*makes note not to come*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 7, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I suggest Cardiff as the meet up point.



Im sure the record was about 6 pages and still no clear decision, i await flaming from ddraig 

Ok toe in the water.......Do a poll Marius, make it a part Deux and make it happen for your welsh man....*mae hen wlad fynhadd......*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 7, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I'm not from either cardiff or bristol, but would have loved to come along to meet you lot   can't do september 9th though




say a date !!!!, lets make you our focal point, at least we may get somewhere then.....jeez you are great PR for our lill ole welsh forum 

So?????


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 7, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> As I will be working t'other side of the bridge from next monday for gawd knows how long i'll be up for this. This time I'll be on my best behaviour.
> 
> (This is as well as our rendezvous, haylz )



cant wait...


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Im sure the record was about 6 pages and still no clear decision, i await flaming from ddraig
> 
> Ok toe in the water.......Do a poll Marius, make it a part Deux and make it happen for your welsh man....*mae hen wlad fynhadd......*



Gwlad, Gwlad /loudly

/mumble mumble till the next bit I know

Okay on it. I'll check on dates first.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> say a date !!!!, lets make you our focal point, at least we may get somewhere then.....jeez you are great PR for our lill ole welsh forum
> 
> So?????


nooooooo!!!! that's too much pressure!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 7, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> *makes note not to come*




I caught her hangover the next day.......i think i gave her a fake espresso


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> say a date !!!!, lets make you our focal point, at least we may get somewhere then.....jeez you are great PR for our lill ole welsh forum
> 
> So?????




I was supposed to be the bloody focal point last time and what happened? No haylz, no ddraig, no lmhf.........i could go on


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 7, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> nooooooo!!!! that's too much pressure!



Its the only way i fear, this forum is shite at meet ups,,,,,we NEED You


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 7, 2007)

*takes note of what felix said*


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2007)

Er so what days are allowable options? Fri, sat or sun yes?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 7, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> I was supposed to be the bloody focal point last time and what happened? No haylz, no ddraig, no lmhf.........i could go on



Oh God, see what i mean madzone, there is always peeps going awol as well!!!

felix i will make it up to you i promise


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 7, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> I was supposed to be the bloody focal point last time and what happened? No haylz, no ddraig, no lmhf.........i could go on



I know what went on outside the Vulcan


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I caught her hangover the next day.......i think i gave her a fake espresso




I think you did  . Believe me, I felt as rough as I looked. Too much beer and not enough sleep - too old for that.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I know what went on outside the Vulcan



A good meet up point. The only real pub left in the town centre.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Its the only way i fear, this forum is shite at meet ups



There were about 20 of us at the one I attended.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 7, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> *takes note of what felix said*



Felix dont scupper the PR machine, there a luvvy, lets have a dual Felix Tanky platform, but only if ya throw in Milesy as a sweetner, i cant say no fairer than that.......


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 7, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I know what went on outside the Vulcan




You were my saviour - god bless KBT!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 7, 2007)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> There were about 20 of us at the one I attended.



Yes back in the good old days, ive heard how great they were, just on recent form they have been poor......

So phill when you freee?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 7, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 7, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> You were my saviour - god bless KBT!



i hope you didnt manhandle his cheeks????


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 7, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Count me in!


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 7, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> A good meet up point. The only real pub left in the town centre.




Oh dear God - the memories are hazy .......I hope they'll let me back..

I've got some peculiar pictures taken inside the Vulcan on my phone - bit of a suprise cos i didn't take them


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> i hope you didnt manhandle his cheeks????




As if  .

 I think I threw up on a postbox tho


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 7, 2007)

Marius, wheres that poll?????? 

quick before the top names loose interest


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 7, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> As if  .
> 
> I think I threw up on a postbox tho



I meant the ones on his face they are sacred.....i think there is a list as to who rightfully owns them on here, its a long one 

Nice


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2007)

1st poll is up

Only 12 options so I did the best that i could

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=217506


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 7, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> 1st poll is up
> 
> Only 12 options so I did the best that i could
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=217506



good boy.........


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 7, 2007)

I also invited someone home for sunday dinner - he was impressed I could make real gravy.

I wasn't even fucking HOME for sunday dinner 

(but thats because i fell asleeep on the train and ended up in Warminster and had to call my sister to come and pick me up )


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> So phill when you freee?



I'm free a lot, but unfortunately I'm 6,000 miles away.  Back in October, then again at Xmas, so let's do it again then.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 7, 2007)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> I'm free a lot, but unfortunately I'm 6,000 miles away.  Back in October, then again at Xmas, so let's do it again then.



sounds good....


----------



## JTG (Aug 7, 2007)

zog said:
			
		

> Fuck me. they say they're thick over in wurzel land.
> 
> Hint - If you want to sort out a Welsh meet up you're best off advertising it in the Welsh forum.
> 
> You'll be more than welcome though.



as wiskers is generously proposing that we should come to you in person, the least we can expect in return is that you should come to us on teh internetz


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2007)

SPANKYYYYYYY!!!!!  

I've lost track...where is this supposed to be happening again?


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 7, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I will come if Strumpet and Haylz and LMHF come along






			
				fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I will only come if they come along lol!
> 
> OMG, I'll get to meet the strumpy one at last!!!
> 
> ...



  
I would love to come meet you gorgeous buggers at last!  
I can't do nothin much til after October though. So have FUN and I'll come to one after Oct. 

OOooo you lot may be the first internetz people I evah meet *gulp*


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2007)

Strumpssss!

Help!

Which friggin figfuk forum is the 'real' one? I mean for the meet? lol


I canni do anything until late October, so if you guys go ahead before, i'll try and hook up another time. So got to get back in ot this socialising thing after almost a year of denying myself...


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2007)

Let's look for a CCFC home-game-synchronised October date then!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Let's look for a CCFC home-game-synchronised October date then!


Set up a poll then for Oct and we can see if its worth doing both Sep & Oct or just the one?


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 7, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Let's look for a CCFC home-game-synchronised October date then!



Assuming Saturdays are better than Tuesdays that gives us the 6th (Burnley) or the 27th (Scunthorpe).


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2007)

Is the 27th October a sat?

oooh now that's a real possibilty...erm...but I aint going to watch a load of blokes trip each other up and roll around a field crying hysterically though. Quite happy to do the 'shopping' thang before and meet up after mebbe...over to you.

What bloody thread is this?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2007)

Ah!

AND we get to dress up because it's halloween weekend!

Agh! My light switched off and came back on then...freaky!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 7, 2007)

Fiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzer 
Eermm I've no idea have only read this thread....is there another? 

OOoo shopping before....meeting up after....I like.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2007)

Strumps there are about 4 bloody threads!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 7, 2007)

Just posted on them all.
Fuck I'm as confused as you now


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Just posted on them all.
> Fuck I'm as confused as you now



Bloody shattering innit!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeh need to go bed now! 
Off to zooooooooooooooo tomorrow....zooooooooo tomorrow 

*yawns*


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2007)

OOh have fun at the Zooooooooo!

Nite nite strumpy one  

xXx


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 7, 2007)

Ty we will! 


Night Fizzy, sleep well


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 7, 2007)

If we can get enough of us together we may be able to commendere the decks and or back room of one of Cardiff's more laid back boozers?


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> If we can get enough of us together we may be able to commendere the decks and or back room of one of Cardiff's more laid back boozers?


Now you're talking. Let's do a Cardiff Offline!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> If we can get enough of us together we may be able to commendere the decks and or back room of one of Cardiff's more laid back boozers?



Really?

Excellent!!!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I know what went on outside the Vulcan



Did it involve a death grip?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2007)

Okay I've started a new bristol Cardiff meet up thread to reduce confusion:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=6320764#post6320764

Please divert all new discussion there.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 8, 2007)

Another thread?!?   


*faints*


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 8, 2007)

Earwig ho agin...


----------



## wiskey (Sep 2, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Okay I've started a new bristol Cardiff meet up thread to reduce confusion:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=6320764#post6320764
> 
> Please divert all new discussion there.




there wasnt supposed to be any confusion. 

this thread was to see if anybody from bristol wanted to go. if they did i was going to start a thread in the welsh forum. 

but you all had other ideas. and now you're all going on a huge pub crawl by the looks of it which blows my idea of a nice afternoon picnic out of the water. 

at least that means i have next weekend free again.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry.

It wasn't exactly clear that you were just talking about an afternoon from your OP. When thinking in terms of Urbanites its too easy to assume we are talking about more than cucumber sarnies. Soz.

Fancy a picnic on the 27th October?
Those that want to stay on for the evening piss up can do so also.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 6, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Sorry.
> 
> It wasn't exactly clear that you were just talking about an afternoon from your OP. When thinking in terms of Urbanites its too easy to assume we are talking about more than cucumber sarnies. Soz.
> 
> ...




That sounds a good idea, nay drama, we can all still have some fun and anyway a venue at this point in time is a bit hard to come by...

We can do both so everyone is happy


----------

